# Are these polybags up to par??



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

I see alot of people on here use the uline 9x12 or 10x12 polybags but would the bags found here be any less acceptable?

Paper Mart Packaging Store - 1 1/2 Mil Flat Clear Poly Bags


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks like it. I believe Rodney has referred people to this site for their poly bags before.


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

I've done business with papermart and they do have quality bags at good prices and great customer service.


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree, I've used papermart for a few different things I've needed. Always great to work with.


----------

